# snows ta blues ratios



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Does anyone know what a good snows to blues ratio is for a spring spread?.. right now i have a 1 blue for every 3 snows.any help is great. Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use a 3 to 1 ratio of whites to blues. I like that ratio because of visibility. When you see geese in the feild it is more of a 3 to 2 ratio.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I've heard there are alot of Blues in the mix this year. Some guys this fall have been running a 3:1 Blue to Snow ratio.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In the spring....50-50

All the blue phase birds in the Mississippi Flyway move over and come up the Central Flyway.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help.. i have gotten some 3-1 and some fifty-fifty so maybe i will try2-1...i will see what works

THanks again


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i Have about 2 doz. original big foots(canada's) they are prettylight almost like a blue... if i could find a way to get the head white anyone think they wouldwork as a blue goose?

If so any ideason how to do it without paint.

oh ya i also have a question about e-callers...do people just use a car stereo andlike 4 speakers with lots of wire to spread out in the deeks?... i'mnot so sure about the e-callers but i hear they work wonders in some cases.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Where you at. I have some extra BF Heads.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Bismarck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can ship ya some or meet you half way if you like. I probably have a doz or 2 I can give. I think they are all BF originals. They are Sentry, Semi Sentry, and maybe some resting. No BF Original feeders but I also have BF Feeders. If I ship I would ask you pay the shipping. If I meet you half way then no $$$ needed. Let me know


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i pmed u PC


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

snowsforlife said:


> i Have about 2 doz. original big foots(canada's) they are prettylight almost like a blue... if i could find a way to get the head white anyone think they wouldwork as a blue goose?
> 
> If so any ideason how to do it without paint.


Good find on the heads from PC. Another trick is to put a plain old white athletic-type sock over the heads and necks. Works like a charm.

RC


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i was sure that i could do something with the heads.. the bodies are very light colored not too dark not TOO light so they are almost like a blue.. sweet deal eh. I found some extra heads in my shop so i will probly paint them.

i have another question.. does anyone know a good wayto make snowgoose flags...i have sometyvec and was wonderingif there is a goodeffective way of doing it...


----------

